# Do women like men who are thin with no muscles?



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

basically men who are built like Michael Jackson or Prince were in the 80s?


:idea


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

The last guy I liked was a beanpole.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

That kind of slim is quite attractive, I think.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If it suits him, women will like it.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, most of the guys I like are skinny.


----------



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

My last boyfriend was built similarly, and I found it quite attractive.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

So basically you gals are alright with a guy who wouldn't physically fight for u?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

l like tall and lanky, its cute!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Knowbody said:


> basically men who are built like Michael Jackson or Prince were in the 80s?


Didn't plenty of women like both of them?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

they were rich so its hard to say


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Probably depends a lot on your height. I hear "tall and lanky" or "tall beanpoles" as preferences a fair amount. In fact, almost any time a girl talks about liking skinny guys, there's a "tall" qualifier somewhere in there. I'm short and scrawny, and have gotten *zero* female attention throughout my life. You have to make them feel like you're bigger than them in at least one dimension, typically.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Depends on the guy, but yeah.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Tall and slender can be attractive. Lurpy, not so much. I'm tall and thin myself and I get the impression that women find it more endearing than sexy. I went through a phase of being insecure about it, but lately I just embrace it as an extension of my personality. 

Think of Conan O'Brien or Ryan Stiles. Both tall and thin, which makes them even more hilarious than they already are, so people enjoy their company.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> So basically you gals are alright with a guy who wouldn't physically fight for u?


beats being a douche bag..


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

how about short dudes who are super jacked


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

anomalous said:


> Probably depends a lot on your height. I hear "tall and lanky" or "tall beanpoles" as preferences a fair amount. In fact, almost any time a girl talks about liking skinny guys, there's a "tall" qualifier somewhere in there. I'm short and scrawny, and have gotten *zero* female attention throughout my life. You have to make them feel like you're bigger than them in at least one dimension, typically.


A short guy can still bulk up though. But he shouldn't overdo it. If you are short, there's only so much mass you can put on yourself before it looks ridiculous. I'm short myself. But personally I don't want to look like a body builder. I'd like to build some upper body muscle mass and get washboard abs (who doesn't? lol. It's not easy to accomplish though. Requires a low body fat percentage and building the muscles in your core. And I think genetics plays a role as well). But I don't want to look like a roider/meathead.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on the girl, I guess. I was ultra-skinny in high school (5' 8", 115 lbs.) and I got no action from the females. Zero. Zip.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

phoenixwright said:


> A short guy can still bulk up though. But he shouldn't overdo it. If you are short, there's only so much mass you can put on yourself before it looks ridiculous. I'm short myself. But personally I don't want to look like a body builder. I'd like to build some upper body muscle mass and get washboard abs (who doesn't? lol. It's not easy to accomplish though. Requires a low body fat percentage and building the muscles in your core. And I think genetics plays a role as well). But I don't want to look like a roider/meathead.


Yeah, if you're willing and able to lift, it may well help. I was simply commenting on a situation in which we assume the dude is scrawny/skinny.



Cletis said:


> Depends on the girl, I guess. I was ultra-skinny in high school (5' 8", 115 lbs.) and I got no action from the females. Zero. Zip.


My personal view is that being both short and really scrawny (like myself) absolutely decimates a guy's attractiveness for a large proportion of women. I've heard some crudely describe it as being "roughly the equivalent of a 250 lb. woman," and from experience, that seems quite possible. The reason I see it this way is that short, scrawny guys I've known IRL have been chronically single at noticeably high rates. I mean, it doesn't matter whether or not they have SA, are charming, funny, the works: a lot of them are and have been continually single, relative to guys with other body types.

It's definitely one of those deals where you don't think about it unless you're in the affected group. Obviously, there are plenty of tall, skinny dudes who can't get girls; hell, there are plenty of tall, well-build ones that can't, too. Even so, if my only goal in life were to get girls, I'd definitely trade my 5'8"/125 lb. body for 5'11" and well overweight, bordering on obese (given the two choices).


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

A lot of women I know like thin guys.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Generally no. But actually, my ex was this description exactly. Idk, he had a really cute face! And he was 8 inches taller than me. Also, he was a real nice guy too which I care about more than looks anyway. He was the only guy I've ever liked who was built that way. It definitely made me self conscious though. I'm not horridly fat but I def. would like to get back to my high school size. However, even if I were to get there, he would STILL be thinner than me. There were a few times when he wanted me to sit in his lap and I refused because I was so self conscious of me being heavier than him.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

anomalous said:


> The reason I see it this way is that short, scrawny guys I've known IRL have been chronically single at noticeably high rates. I mean, *it doesn't matter whether or not they have SA, are charming, funny, the works*: a lot of them are and have been continually single, relative to guys with other body types.


Bingo! You hit the nail on the head. A lot of girls told me I was funny, nice, down-to-earth, sweet, etc. But none of them would date me even if their life depended on it. :yes


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

It's personal preference really.

There's also a very fascinating study on how one's country can play a role in this (I expect more studies on this that include other ethnicities will pop up sometime). What is startling in this one was that they found a link between preferences and the health index of tbe woman's country of origin:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704100604575145810050665030.html



> Sometime within the past year, nearly 4,800 women participated in an experiment at Faceresearch.org, the online psychology laboratory of the Face Research Laboratory at the University of Aberdeen in Scotland. They were young women, mostly in their early- to mid-twenties, and all identified their ethnicity as white. Later, researchers at the lab would confirm from IP address data that the participants came from 30 countries including Argentina, Sweden, Russia, Australia and the United States. The women's country of origin was an important part of the experiment.
> 
> After registering on the site, the women clicked through to a listing of psychology experiments, including "face preferences" and "attractiveness at different ages." Upon making their selection, they received instructions, in English or in translation, telling them they would be presented with pairs of men's faces. For each set they would need to select the face they considered more attractive and indicate how much they preferred it to the other one.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

It's in the eye of the beholder i suppose. I've seen womens opinions on various sites and most find overly muscular bodybuilder type men repulsive. I find overly muscular repulisve, i would rather be like Bruce Lee any day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Crystalline said:


> It's personal preference really.
> 
> There's also a very fascinating study on how one's country can play a role in this (I expect more studies on this that include other ethnicities will pop up sometime). What is startling in this one was that they found a link between preferences and the health index of tbe woman's country of origin:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704100604575145810050665030.html


I've read similar articles. Women like very masculine guys for casual sex (when ovulating or cheating) and moderately masculine guys for relationships (when not ovulating). Note that women don't like DOM very much.

dominant male (DOM), short-term mate (STM), long-term mate (LTM), average male (AVM) and androgynous face (AND)










The middle guy would be for a long term relationship and the guy on the right for a one-night stand or when cheating on their husband.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I've read similar articles. Women like very masculine guys for casual sex (when ovulating or cheating) and moderately masculine guys for relationships (when not ovulating). Note that women don't like DOM very much.
> 
> dominant male (DOM), short-term mate (STM), long-term mate (LTM), average male (AVM) and androgynous face (AND)
> 
> ...


Great, now how do I tell which one I fit?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

This is what women like.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm okay with thin men.. I sometimes feel awkward though if I weigh nearly the same as the guy. Not because I have any problem with him being thin, but because of my own stupid body image hangups


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

komorikun said:


>


I like the AVM the best. He has a youthful quality about him without being feminine. Interestingly enough, the person I had a crush on back in ye olde high school days looks slightly similar to AVM. Ha ha!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i guess yes if he has a great personality n charm


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I do, especially if they look like Prince did in the 80's, hahaha, jk that's so out of my league. I like guys with thin or toned/athletic builds, but am not into really muscley guys, I guess being the daughter of a bodybuilder and all. I've also liked chubby guys, but I'm turning so health nut now that he'd have to be a health nut with me or it wouldn't work out.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> So basically you gals are alright with a guy who wouldn't physically fight for u?


Yes.

There's no bigger turn off than a guy who feels the need to fight in order to "proof" how much of a man he is. I'm not a peacock, you know. :roll


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I've read similar articles. Women like very masculine guys for casual sex (when ovulating or cheating) and moderately masculine guys for relationships (when not ovulating). Note that women don't like DOM very much.
> 
> dominant male (DOM), short-term mate (STM), long-term mate (LTM), average male (AVM) and androgynous face (AND)
> 
> ...


What does it say about me if I like the androgynous face? :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

DOM looks like one of those guys who heavy into drugs and beats his wife kinda dudes....jus sayin 

What is actually kind of funny about those pictures is it just looks like a kid growing up from one age to older


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> DOM looks like one of those guys who heavy into drugs and beats his wife kinda dudes....jus sayin


Yeah, and maybe that's why females didn't like DOM even as a short term mate.

I think I like in-between STM and LTM.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

average size and fit is the most preferable i'd imagine.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Yes.
> 
> There's no bigger turn off than a guy who feels the need to fight in order to "proof" how much of a man he is. I'm not a peacock, you know. :roll


good

cause I can't fight and can't imagine trying to fight for someone who isn't my offspring or something. I might ask the would be attacker to stop beating on u, but if he doesn't want to listen then i'd have to quietly just walk away while my girlfriend gets stomped out.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> good
> 
> cause I can't fight and can't imagine trying to fight for someone who isn't my offspring or something. I might ask the would be attacker to stop beating on u, but if he doesn't want to listen then i'd have to quietly just walk away while my girlfriend gets stomped out.


Or, I don't know, call the cops? :roll


----------



## Driaden (Jan 15, 2012)

I prefer guys with less muscle, the more slender type. As for height, my only requirement is that he isn't shorter than me, which is not *too* much to ask, since I'm 5'2 and practically done growing. [I'm not sure if my opinion counts on this, since I'm a teenager and not a "woman" but as my status says, I'm trying to get involved in the community...]


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer short and muscular over tall and thin. I have pretty good muscle tone myself, though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I've read similar articles. Women like very masculine guys for casual sex (when ovulating or cheating) and moderately masculine guys for relationships (when not ovulating). Note that women don't like DOM very much.
> 
> dominant male (DOM), short-term mate (STM), long-term mate (LTM), average male (AVM) and androgynous face (AND)
> 
> ...


Guy number 2 and 3 are the best looking


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

It really depends on the girl. I might date a thin guy if I really liked him.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I LOVE thin guys. Were the ONLY type of guys I would go for. My bf is 6 feet and 155 pounds.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

I LOVE a tall and thin man who's also refined in his posture, long hair pale as hell and smart, GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I've read similar articles. Women like very masculine guys for casual sex (when ovulating or cheating) and moderately masculine guys for relationships (when not ovulating). Note that women don't like DOM very much.
> 
> dominant male (DOM), short-term mate (STM), long-term mate (LTM), average male (AVM) and androgynous face (AND)
> 
> ...


****.. I look like the AND,what do I do now ? xD


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Insane1 said:


> ****.. I look like the AND,what do I do now ? xD


Aren't you only 17? Wait 2 or 3 years for your face to mature.


----------



## matildaz (Aug 23, 2011)

I personally don't like guys with beard, mustache etc., I just clean face, and if he's normal or slim that's enough, coz I just watched some tv shows, celebrities said it takes time and exercise to get the muscles, I don't think it's so necessary, life is to enjoy I guess, not doing gym only for getting muscle, that's no fun...


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally do not like men who are too thin.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like real thin men with no muscles. I mean it's better than fat with no muscles (that's the worst). With no muscles, they kind of look like they haven't gone through puberty yet. I'm not into big muscles either.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Well then I am onto a winner because I have symmetrically balanced the thin to muscle ratio, added some paleness into the mix, also freshly shaved my face.

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwWWw ye. xD

(But really I just based that on the last page of reading, it happens to be genuinely how I look like as well) haha


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly, no, I am not attracted to men with no muscle mass. Muscles are masculine, and I find masculinity to be very attractive in a male.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'd worry that they are malnourished and in some cases anorexic. It bothers me.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

lol...just as I suspected, being rail thin appears to be about as bad for men as being 300 lbs. is for a woman. If you're tall, you *might* get away with it, since there appears to be a tall+thin niche... otherwise, you're SOL. (And by SOL, I mean you have extraordinarily limited and likely-undesirable options... before anyone bothers to say "I know this married dude who's 2'5" and 38 lbs.!!"). I'm just glad I realized I had no chance with girls when I was about 15 to avoid a lot of disappointment. My SA, harmful as it is, takes a backseat to my POS tiny frame when it comes to reasons why I'm eternally single.


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

I more attracted to slim, lanky guys as opposed to muscly type guys.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I like very thin men. They are my preference.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sure! I think it's important to be able to beat up the guy if necessary!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Still Waters said:


> Sure! I think it's important to be able to beat up the guy if necessary!!


lol


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

anomalous said:


> lol...just as I suspected, being rail thin appears to be about as bad for men as being 300 lbs. is for a woman.


What? I think a majority of posters said they liked thin. There was just a streak of 4 or 5 who said no. It's personal preference anyway...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Sure! I think it's important to be able to beat up the guy if necessary!!


*Makes mental note to avoid walking down dark alleys alone with Still Waters :teeth


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Actually, I've heard that the reverse is true. According to that picture:


> Women see masculine-looking men as more unsuitable long-term partners but men with more feminine features are seen as more committed and less likely to stray, researchers said Wednesday.
> 
> Scientists at the universities of Durham and St Andrews came to the conclusion by asking more than 400 British men and women to make judgments on character after looking at digitally-altered pictures of men's faces.
> 
> ...


http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-women-prefer-feminine-men-as-long-term-partners-study-finds


----------

